# Safe ice anywhere?



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I see by some of the pics that some have been out but nobody's saying anything about safe ice. Just wondering where one might go to drill some holes and drown some waxies? Any info is appreciated, thanks


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> I see by some of the pics that some have been out but nobody's saying anything about safe ice. Just wondering where one might go to drill some holes and drown some waxies? Any info is appreciated, thanks


One of my sons and I went out this morning and finally found about 3 1/2” in a protected bay that was shaded. Seneca Ponds in Streetsboro. The back lake if you know the spot. A few bites but no fish. I might head out again just before dark.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm sorry but I gotta say it being that I was an ice rescue specialist in the fire service. NO ICE IS SAFE ICE TO BE ON. If you anyone goes after this weather be VERY careful.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm referring to the 3.5 to 4inch range of ice, not the sketchy 2.5 to 3 inch ice. Most of the people out there know what barely safe and safe ice is. Was looking for a report on ice thickness because there are others out there wanting to know also.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There is no such thing as safe ice. This year all of the ice in Ohio is very dangerous.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x Muddy


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

It is never a good idea to assume any ice is safe, as everyone has already mentioned. I went up to north central Michigan in January and it was very fun and I highly recommend it


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> I see by some of the pics that some have been out but nobody's saying anything about safe ice. Just wondering where one might go to drill some holes and drown some waxies? Any info is appreciated, thanks


The only ice we have here at PIB is in your drink. Very disappointing but you take what the lake gives you. Good luck


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The lakes I’ve been by today we’re mostly open with some thin ice in some bays. Rain tonight will wipe that out I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.cleveland19.com/2020/02...pond-after-he-fell-through-ice-while-fishing/


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty sure they still have safe ice in Yellowknife.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

That guy that fell through was a couple miles from my house. I turned the bubblers on in my pond last night and all of the ice is gone today. About 1/4 acre. 

Packing up the ice stuff as we speek...


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

Hit Sodus Bay in NY this past Sunday. Had a great time on the ice. Took home about 15 10”+ perch. Caught about 40 more throwbacks. It was 48 degrees out there by noon! Doubting there will be an Ohio ice season this year. Get your fix somewhere further North!


----------

